# F150 & the 28BHS



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Do any F150 owners pull the 28BHS? We have recently bought an 04 F150 Supercrew 4x2, with I think the 3.55 rear w/limited slip differential. I would love to get the 28 BHS but I am really concerned about the weights. If anyone pulls this combo, please let me know how it handles. I have compared this vehicle with the Explorer on this sight and I think the weights would be ok, but I want to be sure. Thanks for any help you can give.

PS...the guy on the left there, reminded me of my 5 year old son during his preschool graduation ceremony. There are some parents of the other children, who have my pride and joy on video tape in just such a pose. We are sooooo proud.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

W&C,

I have the 2003 Ford F-150 Supercrew with 5.4, 3.73 limited slip, and 2004 28BHS. My rig tows great now that the hitch is all fine tuned. When fully loaded for a longer trip I am just under the GCWR. I have enough power, manage about 7.5 to 8 MPG on average. I tow with overdrive off, 60 to 65 MPH is 2600 RPM. If you live in the mountains you will need more power though. I have a GCWR of 13000, truck weighs 5800 with 2 people and full gas.

It tows steady and smooth ever since the hitch was fine tuned, no sway, no movement, no bucking, smooth, real smooth and enjoyable. And it is a big mother of a trailer back there.

I believe the 2004 New style has more capacity in the GCWR numbers, I would check your manual to be sure what you can haul with your motor and gears.

I would plan on the 28BHS weighing in around 6400 lbs fully loaded.

According to Ford site, if you have the 4.6L, you will be overloaded, If you have the 5.4 motor, it has a 8500 tow capacity and a GCWR of 14000 lbs., then you will need to know how much your actual truck weighs to check against the GCWR. This is based on 3.55 gears.

When I upgrade my tow vehicle, I am going to a 3/4 ton, probably diesel to have more play room in the capacity numbers.

My suggestions,
1. Check your owners manual for truck capacities.
2. Weigh your truck.
3. Get a top quality hitch and get it properly setup.
4. Make sure you have enough tongue weight.
5. Have fun.

The 28BHS is a wonderful layout.

Enjoy and good luck doing your homework.

And Welcome!!! action

Kevin


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Wendy & Chuck!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers.

As Kevin suggested you really need to do your home work on this. I tow a 28' with my Avalanche, another 1/2 truck and find the towing to be fair, but not ideal. The weight when loaded is right at my limit and boy do I feel it on the hills/mountains. I would weight the 150 to see what is really weights with a full tank of gas and passengers, then before you buy the camper ask it be weighed. Very often the dry posted weight is low compared to reality. You could find yourself overweight without much or any luggage. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I tow a 25RS-S with a 2002 supercrew 4x4 5.4 with 3.55 gears. I am happy with the setup but would think a 28BHS weighing in about 1000lb more would be too much for me. However you are talking about a 2004 4x2, definitely check your numbers as others have mentioned, but 2004's are a bit more stout than the previous model.

Danny


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Another thought, The new models have higher capacities by the numbers, but the trucks also weigh alot more. So for assurance I would weigh your truck first and go from there, then you know.


----------



## wendy & chuck (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, will definitely do more homework and a weigh in. Take care. sunny


----------

